# Are pink lillies poisonous to rabbits?



## daisyboo (May 19, 2009)

Hi

Are the pink lillies poisonous to rabbits? my rabbits ate a petal early that dropped on the floor when i was throwing them away?


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

As far as I know all lilies are poisonous to rabbits but hopefully if they have only had one petal they might be ok. Might be best to keep an eye them.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

all lilies are toxic, however, it is more the pollen then the petals, so you may be ok
if you have any charcoal cobs then i would try feed her a few of them, as they will help neutralize any toxins

if you notice ANY odd behaviour then get her straight to a vet

you should really avoid having them in any room you have pets in.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

they are poisons I would try to feed her plenty to get the petal out of her system quicker, and sweep up any poos before she can re eat them 1 shouldnt cause too much harm but keep an eye on her


----------

